# Union Pacific 150 Years



## Caesar La Rock (Jan 11, 2012)

In less then six months it will mark the 150th anniversary of the Union Pacific. They have a website dedicated to that. http://up150.com/

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 11, 2012)

A pipe-dream for sure, but maybe as an anniversary 'gift' to the traveling public, UP will re-introduce passenger travel! Bring back some of the old names, place an order for a new fleet of rolling stock to complement the Heritage cars they still retain!

Impossible, yes. But something to smile about while sitting on a siding waiting for a UP stack train to pass while aboard the California Zephyr...


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jan 11, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> A pipe-dream for sure, but maybe as an anniversary 'gift' to the traveling public, UP will re-introduce passenger travel! Bring back some of the old names, place an order for a new fleet of rolling stock to complement the Heritage cars they still retain!
> 
> Impossible, yes. But something to smile about while sitting on a siding waiting for a UP stack train to pass while aboard the California Zephyr...


If passenger trains return to glory they had in the past when UP ran them then I could see that pipe-dream possibly becoming a reality. But until that happens it's fun to dream.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 11, 2012)

THE CJ said:


> Blackwolf said:
> 
> 
> > A pipe-dream for sure, but maybe as an anniversary 'gift' to the traveling public, UP will re-introduce passenger travel! Bring back some of the old names, place an order for a new fleet of rolling stock to complement the Heritage cars they still retain!
> ...


What are you guys smoking? This is the Union Pacific we're talking about! A great transportation company, but one that wants nothing to do with passenger service.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jan 13, 2012)

MikefromCrete said:


> THE CJ said:
> 
> 
> > Blackwolf said:
> ...


If passenger trains ever do become a money maker again you can bet the Union Pacific would jump on it. But it's like I said. It's fun to dream.


----------

